# Endura Bekleidung: Jacke und Hose



## GrazerTourer (13. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

Seit eineinhalb Jahren fahre ich mit einer Endura Singletrack Short herum - die ist spitze!

Nun überlege ich mir die lange Singletrack, bin aber nicht sicher ob ich nicht doch die Hummvee in lang nehmen soll. Was meint ihr?

Weiters suche ich eine Jacke ähnlich der Colibri von Löffler. Welche Endura kann man denn einfach so riskieren? Die Preise sidn ja durch die Bank ganz OK.

Genauer habe ich an die Flyte gedacht (http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=17968)






kennt die Jacke jemand?

PS: 180cm, 72kg, eher kurze Beine aber keine sonderliche zarten Schenkerl. Welche Größe? Immer M?

LG
GT


----------



## Sludig667 (15. Oktober 2009)

stehe vor dem selben Dilemma , habe allerdings folgende Jacke ins Auge gefaßt Endura Venturi eVENT

Das 3lagige event Material ist angeblich abriebsfester, kann das jemand bestätigen ?

Bei der Paßform hab ich leider auch keine Ahnung, vielleicht hat ja einer hier ne Endura Jacke ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab mir grad bei crc die endura event overtrousers gekauft. Meine vorige endura war etwas weiter geschnitten als die übrigen. Ich finde die Passform der Hosen etwas besser als insbesondere diese von Gore. Hatte da einen Vergleich zur Ultra. 

Von den Jacken her kann ich da nix sagen zur Passform ich werfe aber jetzt einfach mal das Platzangst-Hardride-Jacket in die Runde. Aber dazu muss man es hald etwas legerer mögen.


----------



## GrazerTourer (15. Oktober 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Von den Jacken her kann ich da nix sagen zur Passform ich werfe aber jetzt einfach mal das Platzangst-Hardride-Jacket in die Runde. Aber dazu muss man es hald etwas legerer mögen.



Sehr feine Jacke! allerdings kostet die wieder so viel


----------



## softbiker (16. Oktober 2009)

naja also dies kost 30 Euro mehr als die flyte.

Und das ist ne Anschaffung für Minimum 4 Jahre.

Wenn das zu teuer ist, dann geh in der Bucht auf die Jagd nach ner Goretex-Jacke. Ich habe da schon 2 gekauft weil ich es auch immer schade finde eine neue Jacke einzusauen. Da gibts teilw. schön schöne Dinger von Mammut oder Northwave unter 100 Euro.

Und mal ehrlich. Gebraucht reicht doch zum einsaun.


----------



## schneller Emil (25. Oktober 2009)

Hey!

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Endura MT500 Jacke in Small und könnte mir den Brustumfang(durchmesser/breite?) und die Armlänge abmessen? ev. auch die länge vorne.

Bin 172cm klein/groß, wiege ca 65kg und habe eher breitere schultern für diese Größe.
hab mir die beschriebene jacke in M bestellt. die passt auch ganz gut, sitzt aber etwas locker ohne allzu groß zu wirken. armlänge könnte auch 1-2 cm kürzer sein, ebenso der brustumfang 3-5cm.
mir stellt sich jetzt die frage ob eine small auch noch passt (wenn die differenz zur M nicht zu groß ist!), und ich ev. umtausche.

thanx für die mühe!
emil


----------



## on any sunday (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich benutze die Gridlock Jacke und muß sagen für den Preis sehr feines Teil. Gute Belüftung an Rücken und lange Reißverschlüsse unter den Armen. Gutes Innenfutter, klebt nicht wenn es feucht wird. Ideal bei normalen Tourentempo, vorletzte Woche im Pfälzer Wald 






am ersten Tag Schauern bei 8 Grad, die nächsten Tage waren trocken aber noch kühler, Jacke war sehr angenehm zu tragen. Fällt was groß aus, M passt mir gut, normal ist bei mir L angesagt.


----------



## dolomiti (27. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, 

bin zufällig über diesen Beitrag gestolpert.

Ich habe eine ENDURA Venturi eVent Jacke in schwarz/grau (Größe M), und diese Jacke steht zum Verkauf. 

Bin selbst 175cm groß, würde auch größeren Menschen stehen ca. 180/185cm ?
Schnitt war mir zu leger, nicht eng genug.

Sie ist noch neu und unbenutzt, vom Zustand her 1A. 

Fahre im Regen nur wen es sein muß, und wenn dann mit leicht Wasserabweisender Jacke.

Falls Interesse besteht, einfach melden.

Grüße
 dolomiti (Nebo)


----------



## gotobike (14. November 2009)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Seit eineinhalb Jahren fahre ich mit einer Endura Singletrack Short herum - die ist spitze!
> 
> ...



Hat schon jemand die Hose und/oder Jacke von Endura bestellt und kann schon einen Erfahrungsbericht abgeben?

Danke und Gruss
Pascal


----------



## Bruder Knapp (14. November 2009)

Meine Freundin und ich haben diese Woche einiges von Endura bestellt und bekommen (über Chainreaction), neben Beinlingen, Funktionsunterhemden und Socken auch eine Singletrack in lang für mich, bin sie aber noch nicht gefahren. 
Mit meinen eher kurzen Beinen (83 bei 182, glaub ich) und meiner für Radfahrerverhältnisse eher kompakten Bauweise, passt sie in L ziemlich gut, sitzt dabei recht locker und es ist noch Luft nach oben .
Da sie mir ziemlich leicht und luftig erscheint, ist wohl unter 3°C eine lange U-Hose fällig. Genaueres dann Dienstag oder Mittwoch, nach dem "Praxistest".


----------



## Bruder Knapp (17. November 2009)

So, hatte mit meiner ENDURA SINGLETRACK meine erste lange Fahrradhose (bisher nur Beinlinge oder Trainingshose, wenn´s kälter war) jetzt mal drei Stunden bei einer lockeren Abendrunde an.
Bei 10°C war sie nicht zu warm und nicht zu kalt und mein A**** blieb schön trocken. Dabei find ich sie überraschend "leicht", weiß auch nicht, besser kann ich´s nicht beschreiben. Nur das Sitzpolster kann, denk ich, keinen Preis gewinnen.
Hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (17. November 2009)

@ Bruder Knapp: Kannst Du mal ein Foto zeigen wo Du die Hose trägst? Von den Produktbildern kann ich mir immer keine Meinung bilden...

@Sludig667: Stimmt das Userbild mit deinem Musikgeschmack überein? Wenn ja dann


----------



## gexe (19. November 2009)

Hab mir die Endura Flyte bestellt, werde sie mal testen und dann berichten.


----------



## fritschki (19. November 2009)

Ich habe die Singletrack Hose in kurz und in lang. Leicht und trotzdem ausreichen robust wenn man sich mal hinlegt.
Bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden damit 

Ich bin 172cm kurz und nicht soooo dünn  > M


----------



## gotobike (20. November 2009)

Ich denke zur Singletrack Hose muss zusätzlich eine Innenhose (Liner) mit Sitzpolster (pad) bestellt werden, da im Produktbeschrieb immer "ClickfastTM compatible (sold without liner)" angegeben wird. Diese kann mit Velcro am Bund "eingeklettet" werden.


----------



## Bruder Knapp (20. November 2009)

gotobike: Da denkst du richtig.

bone peeler: Das mit dem Foto kann ich machen, evtl. lass ich mich am Wochenende, wenn ich mal "raus" komme, einmal ablichten.


----------



## bone peeler (20. November 2009)

Merci... aber lass Dich da oben nicht vom Bike wehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gexe (23. November 2009)

Habe nun meine Klamotten von ChainReactionCycles bekommen, jetzt muß das nur noch mit den Bildern hier klappen und natürlich muß ich noch die Testfahrt machen, bevor ich über die Endura Flyte berichten kann.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/516247
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/516248

Hab das mit den Bildern leider nicht hinbekommen, darum der Link zu den Bildern in meinem Album.

Die Jacke sitzt in Größe M schon mal wie angegossen, hatte noch nen Pullover darunter.
Bin 174cm groß, Brust 104cm, Bund 89cm, 72kg.

Bis später nach dem Test
Scheiß Wetter heute aber optimal für den Test ;-(

So hab meinen ersten Ausflug mit der Jacke hinter mir, hätte ruhig ein wenig mehr Regnen können 
Die Jacke ist gut verarbeitet, sitzt gut auch beim Radfahren.
Ich war jetzt 1Std.51Min unterwegs und davon hat es so ca. eine 3/4 Stunde geregnet, von aussen scheint mir kein Wasser durchgedrungen zu sein, jedoch war sie nach der Fahrt innen feucht. Unter der Jacke hatte ich ein Funktionsunterhemd von Aldi, dieses war genau so feucht wie unter einer Fahrrad-Windbreaker-Jacke von Aldi oder Lidl bei trockenem Wetter.
Bei ca.9°C und kurzzeitig stürmischen Wind hatte ich zu keiner Zeit kalt.
Mein Handy blieb in dem vorderem Fach trocken.

Sollte ich mir eventuell mal andere Funktionsunterwäsche zulegen?


----------



## Bruder Knapp (24. November 2009)

bone peeler schrieb:


> @ Bruder Knapp: Kannst Du mal ein Foto zeigen wo Du die Hose trägst? Von den Produktbildern kann ich mir immer keine Meinung bilden...



Hier also die gewünschten Bilder, leider nur mit dem Handy und leider nicht "in Aktion", sondern wieder zu Hause. War dann doch etwas zu nass für einen Fotostop. 

Zum mitschreiben: Bei einem kräftigen Typ mit kurzen Beinen (90 kg, 83er Schritt, 183 groß): Endura in L ist nicht zu lang, muss aber oben ziemlich eng geschnürt werden damit´s nicht rutscht. Sitzt sonst, wie erwähnt, echt gut und fühlt sich bei um die 9°C, Nebel und Nieselregen leicht und trocken an. Allerdings scheint die Hose was für dicke kleine Engländer zu sein. 
Ach so, das rechte Bein ist mit dem Klettverschluss enger gemacht, deshalb die Karottenform, die kommt aber auch irgendwann wieder.


----------



## gotobike (25. November 2009)

@gexe
Danke für deine Bilder
Ich denke andere Funktionsunterwäsche bringt nichts, ausser Du fühlst dich nicht wohl darin. Deine Unterwäsche erfüllt ja die Funktion von Feuchtigkeit (Schweiss) weiterleiten und die Haut trocken und warm halten. Ich habe aber die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die abgegebene Feuchtigkeit von der nächsten Schicht nicht optimal aufgenommen wird, wenn diese nicht an der ersten anliegt oder wenn der Temperaturunterschied zu gross ist. D.h. bei weit geschnittenen Jacken ist das Luftpolster zu voluminös und kann v.a. bei tiefen Temperaturen vom Körper zu wenig erwärmt werden. Die 2. Schicht kühlt stärker aus und die Feuchtigkeit kondensiert quasi darauf. Hier beginnt der Glaubenskrieg der Anhänger der enganliegenden, elastischen Softshell-Jacken und Verfechter der wasserdichten PTFE/Gore-Tex-Jacken.


----------



## scylla (25. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
häng mich hier auch mal ran, um einen kleinen ersten Erfahrungsbericht zu meiner neuen Event Hose zu geben 
Ich habe bei 170 Körpergröße und 55kg eine Größe S bestellt, und bin auch ganz zufrieden. Die Länge ist in Ordnung, nur oben würde sie rutschen... aber für die Weitenregulierung gibts ja einen Gürtel. Gestern hat es ja ordentlich genug geregnet und gestürmt für einen kleinen Härtetest. Hab das Teil für den Weg zur Arbeit (pro Strecke je eine Stunde) benutzt, und bin darin zumindest "untenrum" kein bisschen nass geworden. Mit dem Schweißabtransport bin ich soweit auch zufrieden, aber das zeigt sich wahrscheinlich erst so richtig auf einer etwas längeren Tour. 
Besonders gefällt mir die Lösung an den Beinabschlüssen mit gleich zwei Klettverschlüssen. So kann man das Teil schön bequem einstellen, ohne dass so eine "Pluderhosenoptik" entsteht, wie bei manch anderen Hosen mit nur einem Klett am Knöchel.

Gruß, scylla


----------



## bone peeler (25. November 2009)

@ Bruder Knapp: Vielen Dank. Sieht optisch schonmal sehr ansprechend aus, werd ich mir also auch bestellen.


----------



## gexe (25. November 2009)

gotobike schrieb:


> @gexe
> Danke für deine Bilder
> Ich denke andere Funktionsunterwäsche bringt nichts, ausser Du fühlst dich nicht wohl darin. Deine Unterwäsche erfüllt ja die Funktion von Feuchtigkeit (Schweiss) weiterleiten und die Haut trocken und warm halten. Ich habe aber die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die abgegebene Feuchtigkeit von der nächsten Schicht nicht optimal aufgenommen wird, wenn diese nicht an der ersten anliegt oder wenn der Temperaturunterschied zu gross ist. D.h. bei weit geschnittenen Jacken ist das Luftpolster zu voluminös und kann v.a. bei tiefen Temperaturen vom Körper zu wenig erwärmt werden. Die 2. Schicht kühlt stärker aus und die Feuchtigkeit kondensiert quasi darauf. Hier beginnt der Glaubenskrieg der Anhänger der enganliegenden, elastischen Softshell-Jacken und Verfechter der wasserdichten PTFE/Gore-Tex-Jacken.


 
Ein großes Luftpolster hatte ich zwischen Jacke und Funktionunterhemd nicht, die Feuchtigkeit hat mich allerdings auch nicht wesentlich gestört.
Mit meiner Lidl Windjacke und ner billige Regenjacke von Aldi war ich mal im Regen unterwegs und anschließend konnte ich die Windjacke ausdrehen so naß war die, das braucht kein Mensch und dann macht das fahren auch keinen Spass mehr
So muß wohl Jeder individuell für sich die beste Kombi finden, ist nur schade das man sich die Klamotten nicht ausleihen kann um diese Kombination mit geringst möglichen Kosten herauszufinden.
Manche Menschen schwitzen halt auch mehr als andere und da gehöre ich wohl auch dazu, vor allem da ich wenn ich fahre auch nicht spazierenfahre.
Werde mir auch noch ne Singletrack holen, muß halt ein Weilchen warten da mir meine Holde aufs Dach steigt, wenn ich öfters solche Summen für das Mountainbiken raushaue.


----------



## Murph (26. November 2009)

gexe schrieb:


> Manche Menschen schwitzen halt auch mehr als andere und da gehöre ich wohl auch dazu, vor allem da ich wenn ich fahre auch nicht spazierenfahre.


Richtig! 


gexe schrieb:


> Werde mir auch noch ne Singletrack holen, muß halt ein Weilchen warten da mir *meine Holde aufs Dach* steigt, wenn ich öfters solche Summen für das Mountainbiken raushaue.


Willkommen im Club.


----------



## jojo82 (28. November 2009)

Überlege mir auch die Gridlock Jacke und eine passende Hose zuzulegen.
Wie sieht es mit den lieferzeiten? Wie lange hat es bei euch so gedauert bis die Sachen da waren ?


----------



## gexe (28. November 2009)

Sonntag's bestellt, Montag's ein Teil nicht lieferbar, Dienstag umbestellt, Auslieferung am folgenden Montag.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (30. November 2009)

Ich habe jetzt seit mehreren Wochen die Gridlock Hose und die Super Light Shell Shorts.

Bin mit beiden sehr zufrieden. Die Gridlock ist vom Material etwas gröber. Die Shorts sind eher paclitemäßig.

Wenn es regenet trage ich meistens die Gridlock. Mi Überschuhen bleibt man dan untenrum gut trocken. Drunter trage ich meistens eine Radhose und Knielinge. Da hat man nicht so das Foliengefühl. Bei einstelligen Temperaturen schwitzt man auch nicht unangenehm.

Bei Temperaturen über 10 Grad und/ oder Trockenheit trage ich die Shorts mit Gore Windstopper Beinlingen. Der Hintern ist immer trocken. Die Atmungaktivität ist sehr gut.

Kann bisher nicht meckern. V.a. der Preis bei CRC ist wirklich sehr gut.

Leider haben beide Hosen schon ein Loch. Asphalt und Brombeerranken sind nicht gerade die besten Freunde von Funktionsbekleidung. Mal sehen ob die GoreTex Flicken halten.


Habe mir heute die Gridlock Jacke bestellt. Mal sehen, wie die im Vergleich zur Paclite-Colibri abschneidet. Das Paclite Zeug funktioniert schon super. Leider ist der Schnitte der Colibri für mich eher suboptimal, da ich die Jacke nicht über meinen Hintern bekomme. Bei ner Regenjacke ist das nicht so toll. Dank Endura Regenhose bleibt der aber trotzdem trocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (4. Dezember 2009)

Welche Hosengröße (Singletrack) könnt ihr bei 1,88 und 88cm Schrittlänge empfehlen? XL?


----------



## gexe (5. Dezember 2009)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Welche Hosengröße (Singletrack) könnt ihr bei 1,88 und 88cm Schrittlänge empfehlen? XL?


 
schau mal hier, wenn ich mich recht entsinne wird die Singletrack in Punkto Größe in diesem Thread des öfteren besprochen 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=351568


----------



## Waldschleicher (5. Dezember 2009)

Ahh, danke. Sieht ja nicht so gut aus:



> Fuers Archiv... hatte mir auch eine Endura Singletrack bestellt. Ich bin 190cm gross und habe 89cm Schrittlaenge, Jeansgroessen sind 34/34 (auch mal ne 36/34, wenn die Hose eng ausfaellt).
> 
> Die Singletrack ist jetzt leider in der Groesse XXL deutlich zu weit - zwar kann man sie an der Seite eng genug stellen, aber es sieht einfach unfoermig aus. Auf dem Rad wuerde sich wohl auch staendig der Popostoff im Sattel verfangen. Die Laenge war gut, 1 oder 2 cm laenger haette sie aber auch noch sein duerfen, kuerzer nicht.
> 
> ...



Also wäre die XL wieder zu kurz für 88cm Schrittlänge? Komische Größen haben die.


----------



## frogmatic (8. Januar 2010)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Nun überlege ich mir die lange Singletrack, bin aber nicht sicher ob ich nicht doch die Hummvee in lang nehmen soll. Was meint ihr?



Ich stehe vor nahezu derselben Frage - hatte die Hummvee ins Auge gefast, enke nun aber auch über die Singletrack nach. Für die Hummvee sprechen in meinen Augen die zusätzlichen Kletteinsteller unterm Knie. 
Allerdings sieht die Singletrack auf dem Foto von Bruder Knapp auch gut aus, anscheinend ist es nicht nötig sie unterm Knie großartig enger zu stellen.


Ich möchte die Hose gerne als Winddichte Lage über die lange Radhose ziehen, und nach Möglichkeit soll sie die Bewegung nicht (oder wenig) einschränken. Das spräche ggf. auch für die Singletrack, die wohl elastische Einsätze hat. Andererseits ist wohl die Hummvee aus etwas dünnerem Stoff?!

Hat zufällig jemand die Hummvee Trousers, und könnte ein Wort darüber verlieren?

Wie sieht es mit den Größen aus, die scheinen zuverlässig zu sein?
Habe bei Jeans ca. Bundweite 34, dann dürfte bei mir wohl M passen?


----------



## euer (9. Januar 2010)

Ich brauche auch eine neue Regenhose für den Winter und die Sachen von Endura gefallen mir echt gut, nur wo kann man die bestellen?

Mir gefällt die Gridlock sehr gut, da ich bis jetzt auch mit einer Kombi aus Shorts und Regenhose sehr gut klar kam. Aber auch die Humvee und Singletrack gefallen mir sehr gut. Wie sieht es bei denen mit der Wasserdichtigkeit aus?


----------



## gotobike (9. Januar 2010)

Hatte die Endura Singletrack bestellt. Material und Schnitt sind tadellos.
Wie schon öfter erwähnt sind die Beine leider zu kurz geschnitten. Ich trage Jeans in Grösse 32 X34, entspricht Bundweite 82 - 83 cm und Beinlänge 86 cm. Mit angewinkelten Beinen ist die Singeltrack nur mit Gamaschen einsetzbar. Nun habe ich die Gonso Red Deer in Grösse M, die passt perfekt und die erste Schicht ist schon dabei. Gut, der Preis ist entsprechend höher.

Gruss


----------



## Deleted 59812 (9. Januar 2010)

euer schrieb:


> Ich brauche auch eine neue Regenhose für den Winter und die Sachen von Endura gefallen mir echt gut, nur wo kann man die bestellen?
> 
> Mir gefällt die Gridlock sehr gut, da ich bis jetzt auch mit einer Kombi aus Shorts und Regenhose sehr gut klar kam. Aber auch die Humvee und Singletrack gefallen mir sehr gut. Wie sieht es bei denen mit der Wasserdichtigkeit aus?



Habe die Gridlock selbst seit Anfang Herbst im Einsatz.

Wasserdichtigkeit ist absolut spitze. Die Atmungsaktivität ist auch vollkommen i.O. Ich trage immer eine dünne Lage drunter (Radhose, Knielinge, Knistrümpfe/ Socken). Da hat man dann nicht so ein Foliengefühl auf der Haut.
Ich habe eine Shcrittlänge von ca. 84cm und habe M gekauft. Die passt mir recht gut, könnte aber etwas länger sein. Da ich aber bei Regen noch Überschuhe oder Knöchelhohe Schuhe trage passt die Länge eigentlich sehr gut. Dann schleift die Hose nämlich nicht im Dreck, wenn man mal stehen/ gehen muss.
Das Material ist recht robust aber nicht sperrig.

Die Klettverschlüsse an den Beinen sind ein Kritikpunkt. Wenn die ordentlich nass werden, können die sich schonmal lösen. Das ist aber nur bei extremer Nässe passiert.

Zu dem Preis gibt es wahrscheinlich keine bessere Regenhose.
Leider hat meine Schon ein Loch am Knie (Asphaltkrätze). Die Goretex-Flicken halten aber nicht, weil das Material der Hose zu grob ist.

Weil mir die Hose so gut gefiel, habe ich mir auch die Jacke gekauft.
Die ist tendenziell weiter geschnitten, passt mir in M sehr gut. Der Hintern wird auch gut abgedeckt und vor Dreck/ Wasser geschützt. Dicht ist sie ebenso wie die Hose. Die Atmungsaktivität ist ebenfalls i.O. Zur Not kann man die Jacke unter den Armen durch Reißverschlüsse öffnen.

Die Gridlock-Sachen sind wirklich empfehlenswert für die verschlammte Jahreszeit. Günstig und solide mit guter Funktion. Die kann man ohne schlechtes Gewissen mehrmals die Woche einsauen.

Meine Paclite-Jacke finde ich funktionell etwas besser (hält wärmer, ohne dabei zusätzlich zu schwitzen, leichter, ergonomischer). Allerdings vertragen diese Hightechmembranen das häufige Waschen nicht so gut. Daher trage ich bei Sauwetter dann lieber die Gridlock-Kombo.


----------



## clemson (9. Januar 2010)

euer schrieb:


> Ich brauche auch eine neue Regenhose für den Winter und die Sachen von Endura gefallen mir echt gut, nur wo kann man die bestellen?
> QUOTE]
> 
> chainreactioncycles
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Brands.aspx?BrandID=344


----------



## frogmatic (9. Januar 2010)

gotobike schrieb:


> Hatte die Endura Singletrack bestellt. Material und Schnitt sind tadellos.
> Wie schon öfter erwähnt sind die Beine leider zu kurz geschnitten. Ich trage Jeans in Grösse 32 X34, entspricht Bundweite 82 - 83 cm und Beinlänge 86 cm. Mit angewinkelten Beinen ist die Singeltrack nur mit Gamaschen einsetzbar. Nun habe ich die Gonso Red Deer in Grösse M, die passt perfekt und die erste Schicht ist schon dabei. Gut, der Preis ist entsprechend höher.
> 
> Gruss



Bei mir sind immer die Beine zu lang, mit 79cm Schrittlänge, aber Bundweite ca. 34". Wieviel Platz wäre denn in deiner Singletrack in M noch für einen kräftigeren Menschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (9. Februar 2010)

Hab heute meine Endura Singletrack in M bekommen und bin echt zufrieden damit.
Würde mir gern auch mal ein Oberteil von Endura holen, nur leider bin ich mir da mit den Größen noch etwas unsicher. Kann mir da vllt jemand weiter helfen.
Würde mir gern das MT500 Burner Jersey Long  Sleeve holen


----------



## frogmatic (9. Februar 2010)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Bei mir sind immer die Beine zu lang, mit 79cm Schrittlänge, aber Bundweite ca. 34". Wieviel Platz wäre denn in deiner Singletrack in M noch für einen kräftigeren Menschen?



So, hab jetzt auch eine Singletrack in M.

Bei meiner derzeitigen Leibesfülle - 34" - an der oberen Grenze, aber dank Stretch noch tragbar. Und erstaunlicherweise sind mir die Beine nicht zu lang. Eher an der kurzen Grenze, sie haben die Schäfte meiner Wanderstiefel hinten nicht ganz abgedeckt.
Ansonsten finde ich es eine prima Hose und bereue nichts.

Weiß jemand wie die Event Hose im Vergleich zur Singletrack ausfällt? Da es eine Überhose ist wäre es gut, wenn sie einen Hauch weiter wäre.


----------



## wartool (10. Februar 2010)

ich bestize keine lange Singletrack, sondern ne lange Humvee.. un eine Event.. die Event fällt bissl weiter aus, als die Humvee.. und das bei gleicher Größe!


----------



## softbiker (10. Februar 2010)

Die Event ist soweit dass man schön noch Protektoren drunter ziehen kann wenn man will. Der Bund ist schön weitenregulierbar und auch für etwas fülliegere Leute hervorragend geeignet. Die Verarbeitung ist spitze. Ich würde meine nicht mehr hergeben.


----------



## frogmatic (10. Februar 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Die Event ist soweit dass man schön noch Protektoren drunter ziehen kann wenn man will. Der Bund ist schön weitenregulierbar und auch für etwas fülliegere Leute hervorragend geeignet. Die Verarbeitung ist spitze. Ich würde meine nicht mehr hergeben.



Mist - das weckt Begehrlichkeiten...
Zittere, Konto, zittere!

Ich glaube bei so einer teuren Hose würde ich die Protektoren aber drüber- statt drunterziehen.


----------



## Martina H. (16. Februar 2010)

Hallo an die Endura Experten,

ich bin am überlegen, mir die Singletrack oder die Humvee zu kaufen. 

Kann mir einer von Euch sagen, wie die Materialien sich unterscheiden? Hat jmd. zufällig beide und kann mir beschreiben welche sich vom Stoff her angenehmer trägt? Ich möchte keine haben, die so "steif" und "raschelig" daher kommt.

Danke für Antwort

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meri66 (19. Februar 2010)

gotobike schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand die Hose und/oder Jacke von Endura bestellt und kann schon einen Erfahrungsbericht abgeben?
> 
> Danke und Gruss
> Pascal



ich habe die Jacke... seit ungefähr einem halben Jahr - bin sehr zufrieden damit - robust und dennoch nicht zu schwer. Gutes Preisleistungs Verhältniss.
Zu den Hosen kann ich nur sagen: machten einen soliden Eindruck nur passten sie mir nicht.
L= war zu klein
XL= zu gross ... die Britten müssen ja hintern haben wie Ochsen ...


----------



## Luftfrühling (19. Februar 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Hallo an die Endura Experten,
> 
> ich bin am überlegen, mir die Singletrack oder die Humvee zu kaufen.
> 
> ...


hi

also die Humvee geht eher in Richtung Stoff (weich) und die Singletrack hat so ein imprägniertes Feeling (raschelig).

bye


----------



## Martina H. (19. Februar 2010)

> also die Humvee geht eher in Richtung Stoff (weich) und die Singletrack hat so ein imprägniertes Feeling (raschelig).



Prima, dann habe ich mich vermutlich richtig entschieden: habe eben die Humvee bestellt (auch wegen der vorhandenen Innenhose)

Danke und Grüße

M.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (28. Februar 2010)

Meine Gridlock Hose ist jetzt leider hinÃ¼ber.

Der Stoff im GesÃ¤Ãbereich war wohl schon so dÃ¼nn, dass er letzte Woche dann einfach gerissen ist. Schade!

HÃ¤tte ruhig noch Ã¼bers FrÃ¼hjahr kommen kÃ¶nnen. Wobei ich sie im Herbst gut 4-5 mal pro Woche in Gebrauch hatte; selbst bei Ã¼belstem Schiff und Dreck ging es aufs Bike.
Bei 35 â¬ schmerzt der Verlust jetzt nicht so arg, ist aber trotzdem doof.

Als Ersatz habe ich mir bei CRC die Madison Regenhose fÃ¼r 30 â¬ bestellt. Die erste Fahrt hat sie schonmal ganz gut Ã¼berstanden.

Die Gridlock Jacke macht aber nachwievor einen sehr guten Job.


----------



## frogmatic (28. Februar 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Prima, dann habe ich mich vermutlich richtig entschieden: habe eben die Humvee bestellt (auch wegen der vorhandenen Innenhose)
> 
> Danke und Grüße
> 
> M.



Hallo Emmchen,

lass doch mal hören wie die Hummvee ist, ich stand auch vor der Frage und habe die Singletrack genommen.
Gestern hatte ich sie nur mit kurzer Radhose drunter an, und fand sie gar nicht raschelig. Könnte an den Stretch-Knien liegen.


----------



## Martina H. (28. Februar 2010)

> ...lass doch mal hören wie die Hummvee ist,...



Ich hab sie noch nicht. Die Versandbestätigung kam am Donnerstag:

"We are happy to inform you that the following item(s) have been despatched:"

Kommen aber aus England, keine Ahnung, wie lange da der Versand dauert - ich melde mich, sobald ich die Hosen habe. 

Ich habe die Humvee 3/4 einmal in Männer S und einmal in Frauen S bestellt - eine bleibt über. Wer also Interesse hat: PN

M.


PS: Emmchen?


----------



## frogmatic (1. März 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Ich habe die Humvee 3/4 einmal in Männer S und einmal in Frauen S bestellt - eine bleibt über. Wer also Interesse hat: PN



Hättest du die Männerhose in M bestellt wären wir im Geschäft 



Martina H. schrieb:


> M.
> 
> PS: Emmchen?



M. -> Emmchen...


----------



## Martina H. (1. März 2010)

> M. -> Emmchen...



... hatt' ich mir schon gedacht - trotzdem niedlich 

Tja, in M hab ich die auch bestellt... die ist aber für meinen Mann. 

Grüße

eM.(mchen)


----------



## softbiker (15. April 2010)

So hier nun auch nochmal die Frage bezüglich der Materialien.

Endura hummvee -> durable teflon
Endura singletrack -> cordura nylon
Endura firefly -> suplex nylon
Endura gridlock -> ?

Ich möchte auch eine lange Hose und auch keine welche regenfest ist (hierzu habe ich die endura event) und auch keine welche raschelt.
Ich will eine Hose die sich nach Stoff anfühlt.

Dass scheint wohl nur die hummvee zu sein oder hat jemand zufällig ne gridlock?
Da ich von der Größe her XXL brauch und die event eigentlich super passt hätte ich die Stoffhose hummvee ins Auge gefasst.

Alternativen, Erfahrungsberichte hierzu bitte?

Danke für eure Hilfe
Michi


----------



## NoMütze (15. April 2010)

Servus, 

hab die Hummvee 3/4..
ansich ganz ok, Stoff ist wirklich geschmeidig/weich...
Mein Kritikpunkt sind die Nähte, bzw. der Zwirn.
3-4mal fahren und die Nähte am A... wo sie am Sattel reiben vertschüssen sich. Hab bei CRC reklamiert und auch sofort Ersatz bekommen...
trotzdem warens die letzten Hosen von Endura...
Bin jetzt bei Altura gelandet und bis jetzt sehr zufrieden, ähnliche Preisklasse und die Innenhosen find ich sogar angenehmer, weil nicht soo fix reingeklippst sondern nur "eingehängt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (15. April 2010)

Wo gibts denn Altura?


----------



## NoMütze (15. April 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Wo gibts denn Altura?



Wiggle, Merlincycles...


----------



## softbiker (15. April 2010)

Und was die 3/4 boulder-trousers oder.
Ich hab die Lange gesehen, meinste ich soll bei CRC noch schnell stornieren?


----------



## frogmatic (15. April 2010)

NoMütze schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hab die Hummvee 3/4..
> ansich ganz ok, Stoff ist wirklich geschmeidig/weich...
> ...



Das hört sich aber doof an, eigentlich wollte ich mir die auch zulegen. 
Wo sind denn die Nähte mit Sattelkontakt, wären die bei geschlitzten Sätteln auch betroffen?
Ggf. würde ich die zu meiner Leder-Näh-Tante bringen, ich nehme an ein stabilerer Faden scheuert nicht so schnell durch.

Wie ist die Hose sonst, von den Taschen und der Passform her?
Habe eine Singletrack in lang, und finde die an den Oberschenkeln grenzwertig eng. Also, es geht gerade noch so.


----------



## NoMütze (15. April 2010)

die Nähte laufen Y-förmig genau unterm A... zammen, und die Naht unter den Oberschenkel hat halt ständigen Scheuerkontakt mit dem Sattel...
die Stoffbahnen selber sind eigentlich fein und sehr unterschiedlich im Material den jeweiligen Anforderungen angepaßt (im Bild sind alleine 4verschiedene Materialien)..Naht selber ist 3fach...siehe Bild, aber der Zwirn is halt die Achillesferse...
zum Tragekomfort: im nachhinein betrachtet ist die 4fach klipsbare Innenhose zwar fein, nur stört mich die feste Verbindung zw. Innen/Außenhose im Bund...die is bei Altura durch 2Schlaufen flexibler...


----------



## softbiker (15. April 2010)

Was eng? Dass kann ich nu gar nicht gebrauchen.
Na mal abwarten. Nächste Woche kommt die humwee.
Sollte die Käse sein werd ich mir gleich die Altura boulder trousers holen.


----------



## frogmatic (15. April 2010)

@NoMütze: danke für die Erläuterung und das Bild!

@softbiker: bin gespannt was du über die Hose berichtest!


----------



## softbiker (20. April 2010)

So ich muss mich jetz hier mal mit Begeisterung melden.
Ich habe soeben meine Endura Hummvee erhalten und Endura scheint dazugelernt zu haben.
Die Nähte so wie nomütze es auf dem Foto zeigt sind nicht mehr vorhanden.
Stattdessen ist dass Teil aus einem Stück Stoff und die Naht am Sack wurde nach innen versetzt.
Fotos mach ich heute Abend. 
Hose ist passtechnisch wie schon meine event ein absoluter Traum. Genau dass was ich also gesucht habe.
Grüße Michi


----------



## rumag (28. April 2010)

Ich habe mir hier zwei Hosen von Endura bestellt:

http://www.lockes-bikeshop.de/epages/62302078.sf

Da der Shop bei mir um die Ecke ist, war ich persönlich dort und konnte vor Ort anprobieren. Sehr netter Kontakt und die Endura Hosen haben einen guten Eindruck hinterlassen. Und der Preis ist auch OK. Außerdem habe ich mir noch ein paar Endura Handschuhe mitgenommen.
Sollte laut Homepage etwas nicht lieferbar sein, einfach anrufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoMütze (28. April 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> So ich muss mich jetz hier mal mit Begeisterung melden.
> Ich habe soeben meine Endura Hummvee erhalten und Endura scheint dazugelernt zu haben.
> Die Nähte so wie nomütze es auf dem Foto zeigt sind nicht mehr vorhanden.
> Stattdessen ist dass Teil aus einem Stück Stoff und die Naht am Sack wurde nach innen versetzt.
> ...



das würd mich jetzt aber interessieren, wie die ausschaut...
finde weder bei CRC noch bei Endura eine neuere Version der Hummvee 
könntest mal ein Foto machn, bitte


----------



## softbiker (28. April 2010)

So hier die versprochenen Fotos auf denen man sieht dass am A.... und zwischen den Beinen keine Nähte mehr sind.


----------



## frogmatic (29. April 2010)

Danke!
Die haben aber gar nicht mehr diese lustigen Sack-Taschen am Hintern?!

Sehen die auch sonst anders aus als auf den Fotos bei CRC, und könntest du bitte noch eine Vorder- und eine Rückansicht posten?


----------



## softbiker (29. April 2010)

So Jungs jetz hab ich euch aufn Dampfer geführt.
Das ist ja keine humvee sondern ne firefly-pant. Ich wollte diese doofen Cargo-Taschen nicht an der Seite haben. 
Kommando zurück also. Meine Fresse da weis ich nicht mal mehr was ich bestellt hab.


----------



## frogmatic (29. April 2010)

Hehe, Pre-Alzheimer? 

Trotzdem danke für die Fotos, Bilder schaden nie!
Trägt sich die Hose auch so gut wie sie passt? Wie würdest du den Stoff beschreiben, hat er irgendwelche stretch-Anteile?


----------



## softbiker (29. April 2010)

Also die Hose trägt sich sehr schön.
man kann unten ein bissl am Bund rummstell aber dass war es dann auch schon.
Der Stoff ist sehr leicht und schön weich. Nix raschliges also.
Am Hosenbund oben zwei Klettverschlüsse zum verstellen.
Außerdem ist sie etwas höher am Bund geschnitten. Die Ritze schaut also nicht nach jedem Antritt raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (30. April 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Die Ritze schaut also nicht nach jedem Antritt raus.


 
*Das* wichtigste überhaupt,wie ich finde!


----------



## frogmatic (30. April 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> So Jungs jetz hab ich euch aufn Dampfer geführt.
> Das ist ja keine humvee sondern ne firefly-pant.



Das ist aber eine lange Hose, oder?


----------



## softbiker (30. April 2010)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Das ist aber eine lange Hose, oder?



Ja das ne lange Hose.

Ich mach auch Fotos wenn ich wider daheim bin am Wochenende


----------



## frogmatic (5. Mai 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Tja, in M hab ich die auch bestellt... die ist aber für meinen Mann.
> 
> Grüße
> eM.(mchen)



Hallo Martina, 

wie ist denn deim Männe mit der Hose zufrieden - und wie ist die Passform?
ich überlege, mir die Hose auch zuzulegen, von daher wären auch intime Details über deinen Mann wie Bundweite und Oberschenkelumfang für mich interessant. Meine vorhandene Endura-Hose ist am Oberschenkel an der oberen Grenze, und ich wüsste gern vorher was mich erwartet. Oder andersrum, könntest du die Bund- und Oberschenkelweite der Hose deines Mannes messen?

Wäre sehr hilfreich - vielen Dank!


----------



## Zweiradler (25. August 2010)

Hab mir von CRC mal die Firefly, die Singletrack und die Humvee in XL bestellt.
Schrittlänge bei mir ist ca. 97 cm, Hosenweite bei Jeans liegt so bei 31/32... gestaltet sich also häufig schwierig was zu bekommen, das nicht nach Sack oder Hochwasser aussieht.
Resultat: alle um fast 10 cm zu kurz. Oben wären sie von der Weite her super regulierbar, aber man müßte sie zur Arschritze runterziehen, damit sie die Schuhe brühren...
Unangenehmer Nebeneffekt: bei CRC was zurückzuschicken ist ziemlich teuer - gibt keine kostenfreie oder kostengünstigeRetoure wie bei meisten Bestellungen innerhalb Deutschlands.
Gore Hosen sind für Schlanke mit langen Beinen empfehlenswerter. Sind in XL von der Länge her fast perfekt!


----------



## Gekko (28. September 2010)

Hallo Leute..ich bin auch im Begriff mir eine neue Regenjacke zu kaufen.Ich hätte gern Info zur Langzeiterfahrung mit der Endura Gridlock Jacke.Reicht diese auch bei dauerhaften..längeren Regeneinsatz..oder sollte man doch lieber zu der Luminate oder teurer greifen???


----------



## softbiker (30. September 2010)

Also das endura-zeugs schneidet ziemlich groß is ja was für gwamperte Schotten. 
Die Längen sind gleich den anderen üblichen Verdächtigen. Ich würde XL nehmen als Überhose.
Das PTFE-Protection ist nur anders gelegt ansonst ist das genau wie die event-Sachen 3-Layer-Goretex also fast absolut wasserdicht.


----------



## Waldschleicher (30. September 2010)

Ich hab die Gridlock in XL- bei 1,88/88 SL ist die Beinlänge bereits grenzwertig. Mit den hohen Goretex Shimano Tretern reicht sie gerade so aus.


----------



## Luckas (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich war im Laden und hab eine Endura Singletrack Short in XL anprobiert.  Die hat eigentlich ganz gut gepasst. Ich bräuchte aber derzeit eher  eine lange Singletrack. Meine Schrittlänge ist 87 cm. Meint ihr die XL  könnte von der Länge her passen?

Würd mich freuen, wenn ein XL-Endura-Singeletrack-Träger dazu was sagen kann.

Gruß Luckas


----------



## Rotten67 (21. September 2012)

Welche Endura würdet ihr mir empfehlen, die mich auf dem Weg zur Arbeit wärmt und auch so 20 min Regendicht ist

Ich habe schon zwei Enduras 
und bin super zufrieden, nur leider nicht Wasserdicht.
Ich will aber auch keine reine Regenhose
Gibt es da Erfahrungswerte von euch

Besten Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (24. September 2012)

Ich würde die Gridlock nehmen. Hab die Jacke und die hält ungefähr eine Stunde Dauerregen aus und ist aus demselben Material.

Leider ist die Grösse wohl für mich nicht passend. Bin 1,84 und hab ne 87er SL, bin kräftig. Das sollte in XL schon passen und das wird wohl mit der Länge wohl knapp > siehe post vom Waldschleicher. XXL ist wohl eher wie ne baggypant und ist etwas länger.

Wollte keine Hochwasser- oder Breitar$chhose.  Wäre auch an einer Alternative interessiert.


----------



## Rotten67 (25. September 2012)

Danke für deine Antwort. Ich sehe noch die Teck Pant, hat die einer von euch.

Die scheint mir, lt Beschreibung, atmungsaktiver zu sein und damit auch ohne Regen tragbar


----------



## Sven_Kiel (25. September 2012)

Rotten67 schrieb:


> Welche Endura würdet ihr mir empfehlen, die mich auf dem Weg zur Arbeit wärmt und *auch so 20 min Regendicht ist*...





Rotten67 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort. Ich sehe noch die Teck Pant, hat die einer von euch.
> 
> *Die scheint mir, lt Beschreibung, atmungsaktiver zu sein* und damit auch ohne Regen tragbar



Überlegs Dir gut, denn die kann nicht atmungsaktiver sein...das schliesst sich gegeneinander oft aus, denn die Tech pant hat laut Spec. eine Wassersäule von 10000m...die Gridlock nur 5000. Für 20 Minuten völlig ausreichend.
Bin heute 30 Minuten im Dauerregen mit der Gridlockjacke gefahren und da hat das Material alles aussen gehalten.
Gruß


----------



## Bonvivant (19. November 2012)

Hallo miteinander,

ich suche für diesen Winter eine Hose, die
- wasserabweisend aber nicht -dicht ist (trockener Hintern bei Schlammwetter ist das Ziel)
- robust ist
- kurz bis 3/4 lang ist
- platz für protektoren (vorzugsweise drunter) hat
- und ganz wichtig, einfach abzuwischen ist, um den gröbsten Dreck herunter zu bekommen

Da hab ich die Endura Singletrack (eher die kurze) ins Auge gefasst. Passt die zu meinen Wünschen?


----------



## Bikette74 (19. November 2012)

Rotten67 schrieb:


> Welche Endura würdet ihr mir empfehlen, die mich auf dem Weg zur Arbeit wärmt und auch so 20 min Regendicht ist
> 
> Ich habe schon zwei Enduras
> und bin super zufrieden, nur leider nicht Wasserdicht.
> ...



Hello,

2 years past, I have bought this model : Endura Gridlock Overtrouser.
It is really waterproof, I use it every day when i'm going to work under the rain or snow (30 min per day) or in cold temperatures.


After more 2 years :
waterproof ;
sensations to have wet buttocks (but there are dry ) ;
It's possible to keep your jean under the overtrouser  ;
the rain enter by the shoes !

I enjoyed.


----------



## Waldschleicher (19. November 2012)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ich suche für diesen Winter eine Hose, die
> - wasserabweisend aber nicht -dicht ist



Die Singletrack ist super, der Hintern aber schnell nass. Auch fällt die sehr kurz aus.


----------



## Bonvivant (20. November 2012)

Hmmm, danke für die Info Gibt es von Endura denn eine Alternative?
Bei der Gridlock befürchte ich, dass sie zu sehr "Plastik" und damit für längere Touren und nicht ganz so kaltes Übergangswetter schlicht unangenehm zu fahren ist.


----------



## Quechua (15. Dezember 2012)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ich suche für diesen Winter eine Hose, die
> - wasserabweisend aber nicht -dicht ist (trockener Hintern bei Schlammwetter ist das Ziel)
> ...



Ähnliche Anforderungen, habe jetzt die Endura MT500 ins Auge gefasst. 
Hinterseite ist wasserdicht, Front hat Luftzipper und ist wasserabweisend. Hose ist also keine Regenhose sondern dafür gedacht, die Nässe von unten abzuhalten


----------



## Bonvivant (17. Dezember 2012)

Schaut super aus! Gibt es sogar als 3/4. Ich fahre jetzt (wo es angemessen kalt ist) eine Vaude Spray, die perfekt mit den Knieprotektoren abschließt. Ist 'ne warme aber sehr saubere Angelegenheit.

Werde mir dennoch die Endura MT500 baggy 3/4 organisieren. Danke für den Tip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agil (16. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

wieso schreiben alle das Endurahosen relativ kurz sind? Ich habe mir die Maße einer Singletrack II (leider in S) geben lassen und da ist anscheinend die Außenbeinlänge 106cm und Innenbeinlänge 77cm. Das entspricht den Maßen einer Tom Tailor Jeans in 30/32.

cu


----------



## MikeLima (19. Februar 2013)

ich bin am Wochenende mit der Endura Superlite 3/4 Hose gefahren. Angeblich soll die wasserdicht sein - bei mir war die Hinterseite ohne Regen aber mit nassen Trails leider durchnässt. Eigentlich ist das doch gerade meine Erwartung an eine MTB-REgenhose, dass sie von hinten dicht hält. Habe gesehen, dass die MT500 das leisten soll. Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen mit der MT500, hält die von hinten dicht?


----------



## Magnum_KS (23. November 2013)

wollte das Thema noch mal hoch holen.......
gibt es neue erfahrungen mit der Endura Venturi ii Jacke ??


----------



## hulster (24. November 2013)

MikeLima schrieb:


> ich bin am Wochenende mit der Endura Superlite 3/4 Hose gefahren. Angeblich soll die wasserdicht sein - bei mir war die Hinterseite ohne Regen aber mit nassen Trails leider durchnässt. Eigentlich ist das doch gerade meine Erwartung an eine MTB-REgenhose, dass sie von hinten dicht hält. Habe gesehen, dass die MT500 das leisten soll. Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen mit der MT500, hält die von hinten dicht?



Hab die 3/4 MT 500 Spray mittlerweile auf mehren Matschtouren getestet. Hält einwandfrei dicht - soweit man das beurteilen kann. Ich fahre mit dem Bike nie so langsam, dass ich nicht schwitze.
DER Hauptvorteil der Hose liegt für mich im Tragegefühl und der Robustheit. Hatte mir davor ne sündteure 3/4 von Gore bestellt (UVP 180). Die hab ich anprobiert und sofort wieder ausgezogen. Absolut unflexibel. Entweder sie passt individuell zufällig oder nicht. Hab ich sofort wieder zurückgeschickt.


----------



## sandtreter (28. November 2013)

Magnum_KS schrieb:


> wollte das Thema noch mal hoch holen.......
> gibt es neue erfahrungen mit der Endura Venturi ii Jacke ??



Hab sie seit gut einem jahr und finde sie klasse. Vor allem die großzügige Belüftung ist toll. Bereue die 200 euro in keinster weise.


----------



## dersteini (1. Januar 2014)

hulster schrieb:


> Hab die 3/4 MT 500 Spray mittlerweile auf mehren Matschtouren getestet. Hält einwandfrei dicht - soweit man das beurteilen kann. Ich fahre mit dem Bike nie so langsam, dass ich nicht schwitze.
> DER Hauptvorteil der Hose liegt für mich im Tragegefühl und der Robustheit. Hatte mir davor ne sündteure 3/4 von Gore bestellt (UVP 180). Die hab ich anprobiert und sofort wieder ausgezogen. Absolut unflexibel. Entweder sie passt individuell zufällig oder nicht. Hab ich sofort wieder zurückgeschickt.


Ich fahre seit einiger Zeit die MT 500 Spray als kurze Hose und kann das für die Version nur bestätigen. Habe die Hose auch jetzt nur an, in Verbindung mit langen Socken und Protecktoren auch im Winter top! Zudem habe ich noch eine Singletrack II Hose, die auch sau bequem ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

